# Evil Shun Knife



## LuxLuthor (Nov 6, 2009)

I was taking out some old knives and putting 5" & paring Shun knives in butcher's block, and the 5" just barely touched top of my finger as I was setting one down and picking it up. This required some serious pressure dressing bandaging, as bandaids were useless. Never even felt it cut.


----------



## smflorkey (Nov 6, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> Never even felt it cut.


Ouch! I guess that's where people get the expression "scary sharp." :duck:

I keep telling my daughter, "Yes, I know first aid, but I don't really want to practice it on you."  I'm just glad your cut didn't go deep enough to require stitches.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 6, 2009)

The funniest aspect is the first thing I thought of was making sure I got a picture to share. How bizarre is that?


----------



## Ajax517 (Nov 6, 2009)

That would have been my first impulse!

But where are the pictures of the perpetrator?


----------



## moses (Nov 6, 2009)

Shuns are amazing kitchen knives. Unfortunately I got one for my wife on Christmas, their incredible Santoku knife. My wife used it a couple of times for vege on a prolypylene cutting board and quit using it. Went back to her Cutco vegetable knife because she was used to it. Shun is way sharper. Be careful. 

Oh, and they are also beautiful with that Damascus looking steel. 

Mo


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 6, 2009)

Ajax517 said:


> That would have been my first impulse!
> 
> But where are the pictures of the perpetrator?



It is the middle one from this thread.


----------



## Illum (Nov 6, 2009)

if you didn't feel the cut then you know the knife is sharpened correctly

knives with rolled edges cut exceptionally painful


----------



## greenLED (Nov 6, 2009)

Illum said:


> if you didn't feel the cut then you know the knife is sharpened correctly
> 
> knives with rolled edges cut exceptionally painful


not as much as serrated blades...


----------



## Illum (Nov 6, 2009)

greenLED said:


> not as much as serrated blades...



ugh....please, don't go there 
I can already feel it just cutting up my medium rare steak


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2009)

Serrated yet painless. What do you expect for a 5 dollar knife?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 6, 2009)

The worst thing about that injury is it happened just after I finished my coffee and was heading upstairs to launch my "soldiers" on their daily underground tour of the city. Turns out that was a very important finger to have out of commission.


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 7, 2009)

greenLED said:


> not as much as serrated blades...


but serrated blades are unlikley to cut you with such a light touch...

btw, nice new picture greenie..:thumbsup:

Crenshaw


----------



## BVH (Nov 7, 2009)

Geeze, Lux, can't take you anywhere and probably best not to leave you alone any more!


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> The funniest aspect is the first thing I thought of was making sure I got a picture to share. How bizarre is that?




LOL..... it's great Lux and the sign of a true knife fan...lol :laughing:


On a more serious note, I'm glad it wasn't worse. 




Good avatar choice *Green*. :thumbsup:


----------



## tundratrader (Nov 7, 2009)

Lux werent you just asking for advice on getting into knives awhile back? You must be a quick learner because there is not a better or sharper knife than a SHUN. I wish I had taken pics from over the years of the cuts I have recieved from mine. When mine come off my spyderco ultra fine veggies run. I actually have one of the AG Russell santoku kitchen knives and except for the handle it is nearly the equal to the shuns. I wouldnt hesistate a second to buy either one. 
Zach


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 8, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> Lux werent you just asking for advice on getting into knives awhile back? You must be a quick learner because there is not a better or sharper knife than a SHUN. I wish I had taken pics from over the years of the cuts I have recieved from mine. When mine come off my spyderco ultra fine veggies run. I actually have one of the AG Russell santoku kitchen knives and except for the handle it is nearly the equal to the shuns. I wouldnt hesistate a second to buy either one.
> Zach



Yes sir! The SHUN is thanks to kwkarth's recommendation and in store visit testing. They make you want to cut up things to cook.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 8, 2009)

tundratrader said:


> I wish I had taken pics from over the years of the cuts I have recieved from mine.
> Zach




I think that stopping to do this has a great calming effect when you're spilling out...lol.


----------



## csshih (Nov 8, 2009)

pffft. you should see how much blood I lost from a cut from a solarforce.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 8, 2009)

I cut my thumb in half, length ways down the nail when I used to work as a chef :laughing:

I was too busy talking, looked down to see a blood filled glove/blood waterfall 

:laughing:


----------



## Illum (Nov 9, 2009)

Speaking of food and chefs, whenever I think of Shun I see the head of Alton Brown.:shakehead


----------



## stockae92 (Nov 11, 2009)

oh man, that bring back bad memories ... and mine wasn't even that bad

speedy recovery ...


----------



## smokinbasser (Nov 11, 2009)

I have not found any fingers I can do without.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 12, 2009)

Strangely, of my four knife injuries I'd consider serious, two of them were the fault of someone else. I wasn't even holding the knife.... The other one happened when I was 14 years old so doesn't count for too much. My classic though, which I claim full ownership of, was sticking one into my right thigh about 5/8ths of an inch. It was a bleeder and required several weeks worth of care but no stitches.  Despite the sound of my history, I'm actually very careful and really attempt to give my blades the safety respect they deserve.


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 12, 2009)

I love my Shun Santoku, but it very quickly taught me how poor my knife skills were, how low my normal level of concentration was while doing prep, and how totally dull all my knives had become. I cut myself about 4 times the first weekend I had it. Not so much anymore.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Nov 15, 2009)

The worst cut that I have gotten from any knife, ever, was a Shun as well. In my case, it was the 9" bread knife. Took 10 stitches across two fingers to close. This was over 3 years ago, and one of my fingers still isn't back to its normal shape yet.

I do agree that Shuns are great kitchen knives. Probably the best widely available brand out there that you can buy.


----------



## divechief (Nov 15, 2009)

I've always heard sharp knives are safer, not so sure now. I think I will just stick with my dull Henkel 4 stars that I have had for about 35 years. :sigh:


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 15, 2009)

They are safer as less force is required to cut with a sharp knife.

I have used many a blunt knife, and even cutting an apple can turn nasty!

The difference is that sharp knives require safer carrying techniques.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 15, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> I cut my thumb in half, length ways down the nail when I used to work as a chef :laughing:
> 
> I was too busy talking, looked down to see a blood filled glove/blood waterfall
> 
> :laughing:


Did that once! Broadhead arrow and my thumb, the one I didn't cut the end off of with a paper cutter. 

I though it was in deeper and my thumb was coming down on the shaft so I could extract it. It wasn't the shaft.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Nov 15, 2009)

divechief said:


> I've always heard sharp knives are safer, not so sure now. I think I will just stick with my dull Henkel 4 stars that I have had for about 35 years. :sigh:



Sharper knives *are* safer. When I cut myself, I was doing something dumb, trying to cut really hard French bread while holding it in an unstable position. In that situation, I would have cut myself whether the knife was sharp or dull, and I like to think that the cut was cleaner and a lot less messy because the knife was sharp.

But if you've been happy with the same knife set for 35 years, stick with it. It's hard to find something that's worth keeping around that long. Even my high end kitchen knives get sold every couple of years when I want to try something new, with very few exceptions.


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 16, 2009)

The Shun 6" utility (a lefty) is my favorite knife and a great slicer.


----------



## js (Nov 20, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> The funniest aspect is the first thing I thought of was making sure I got a picture to share. How bizarre is that?



It's somewhat bizarre, I think. Yes.


----------



## Illum (Nov 21, 2009)

When something happens in the morning, usually the first thing that comes up to mind is "wheres my camera?"

When things do occur unexpectedly at night, its "wheres my flashlight?"


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 21, 2009)

Illum said:


> When something happens in the morning, usually the first thing that comes up to mind is "wheres my camera?"
> 
> When things do occur unexpectedly at night, its "wheres my flashlight?"



What about mid-day?


----------

